# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diarree. Onveilig?

## Volleyliset

Hoi,

Ik heb even een vraag.

Ik neem de pil altijd voor het slapen gaan in. 
Ik heb nu last van diarree.
Gister ben ik drie keer naar de wc geweest, en vandaag ook alweer twee keer.

Ik heb nooit s nachts last van diarree dus val altijd buiten de 4 uren na inname pil.

Ik ben net begonnen met de pil en zit nu in de tweede week van mijn eerste strip.

Is hij gewoon betrouwbaar omdat ik nooit diarree heb binnen 4 uren? Ik neem aan dat hij dan al in het bloed is opgenomen en het dus ook niet uitmaakt of ik dan nog diarree heb.

De diarree is niet heel ernstig, gemiddeld denk ik.

Bedankt

----------


## Yv

Ik zou het er niet op wagen dat de pil betrouwbaar genoeg is. Ik weet niet hoe lang het duurt voordat de pil is opgenomen in je bloed, maar ik zou toch denken dat het minder betrouwbaar is.

----------

